# DIY 55gal stand with canopy



## trafficlightguy (Sep 9, 2010)

I used the plans from SKAustin great plans and then modified to exactly what I wanted, I used poplar wood, I also decieded to biscuit all the joints and add 3" crown molding to the canopy. I also made my stand 40" Tall. also used a lot of accent trim and then routered doors and other pieces Since this stand is going in my living room. 

Today I started to make my sump Petco as a sale 1 a gallon for a tank so I picked up a 10 gallon.

Pictures are posted


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome job.Love the trim around the canopy.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

looks fantastic! great job.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

nice work ...keep it coming


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing. This tank is going to be a true show piece. Nice work.


----------

